# Sony Xperia 3+



## Brian G Turner (Jun 3, 2015)

Well...it looks as though the new Xperia phone was called 4 in Japan - but it's 3+ everywhere else as it's only an incremental upgrade:
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/sony-xperia-z3-1294961/review

Kind of suggests that Sony have their marketing heads on backwards to have the same model called different numbers around the world!

Anyway, it comes in at 5.2 inches - there's no larger Ultra model that we may have been waiting for, which is what I may have looked forward to. More details on the official Sony Mobile site:
http://www.sonymobile.com/gb/products/phones/xperia-z3-plus/

Available on Amazon for pre-order at £549, so same pricing as usual. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00Y310AJ8/?tag=brite-21

Overall, a bit of a damp squib, really - a slight upgrade of the Xperia 3, but feels as though Sony held back on this release.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 4, 2015)

I didn't spot this till now due to photo challenge. I'm reasonably happy with my Xperia Z1. I never use the data though, not on 3G or WiFi.
I use text editor, camera, FM Radio, Phone (text and voice), media player for MP3s. I use USB Storage mode transfer.
I'll prefer a clamshell, to protect screen and easier buttons. But all the ones I looked at were 2G only. Here the phone companies can switch off 2G on 900MHz and 1800MHz any time, they only have to give the regulator 6 months advance notice. No regulatory requirement for shops to stop selling 2G only phones or consumer to be told.
I'm sure that's illegal under SOGA, that the shops, consumer and regulator should be informed at least a year in advance.

Really what sort of sensible improvements can a phone have now other than better battery life? Or better ergonomics. All high end models are only going to see tiny changes.

The Russian one with eInk display on other side to AMOLED/LCD screen (don't know which) is a nice idea.

Note that LCD lasts longer than AMOLED as it's not "real" LEDs like in lamps, indicators or giant screen, it's actually an electroluminescent material.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 4, 2015)

My wife has a Z1, and she's perfectly happy with it - the Z2, Z3 and Z3+ barely seem different except for some slightly improved hardware specs - and PS4 gameplay integration as standard, which isn't applicable to us.

I was kind of hoping for something a bit more ambitious, and a phablet to boot. I do like the larger screen of the Z Ultra, so it's a shame there's been no similar sized model from Sony. Yet.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 4, 2015)

You'll need big pockets or a Manbag.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 4, 2015)

Exactly why having it all in a single device is handy. But although I think my phone pics are pretty decent, I still miss the zoom and macro of a dedicated SLR.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 4, 2015)

Decent optics will never fit a phone. Also a pig to hold steady. I have OM10, but daughter gave me her old digital camera (my fuji died) which has decent zoom & macro. It's at least got a viewfinder for steadier shots and bright sun.
I like my Sony Digital 8 Camcorder as it has a real CRT viewfinder. You now are into semi-pro prices to get a video cam with ANY viewfinder. An low res LCD as only view is a disaster.


----------



## Nick B (Jun 4, 2015)

I have the Z1, mines coming up to 18 months old and never had a single problem with it. Brian, you can get a zoom lens that fits onto the phone, which apparently turns it into a pretty decent camera (since it is all cybershot components anyway). As long as my phone is still working well, I wont bother upgrading when the time comes in November, I will just switch to the airtime only contract price until such time as I actually do need to get a new phone. It will certainly be another Xperia though, best phone I've ever had.


----------

